# Is there a way to make your villager stop wearing hat/accessory from previous island?



## Lunica (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm crying rn one of my faves (Gloria) moved in but she has this* AWFUL VISOR* which obscures her pretty eyes and to make it worse I think she likes it because it's purple. And it's from her previous island the owner gave it to her!
When I talked to Isabelle about her, they just changed her clothes back to the default Nook Inc shirt!!
Is there a way to remove it?? I wanted her to remain in my village forever but now I'm so upset I don't even want to talk to her with the ugly visor... I'm tempted to ask her to move out into the void and then island hop and get her again.

Or is there another way to make her stop wearing hats/accessory?? I'm mailing her some glasses already... OMG... I'm so heartbroken...


----------



## N a t (Apr 16, 2020)

This is so hilarious and I'm so sorry that this is happening. She just looks so silly to me omg. You could try gifting her other cute accessories like glasses instead but I'm not actually sure if she will stop wearing it or any face gear for that matter. They rotate shirts occasionally from a pool that you can add to, but face and head gear is still not talked about very much I guess?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

Also please know that if you gift her cute glasses to make it slightly less awful there's a chance she'll just display them in her house because they animals just do as they please...


----------



## waren54321 (Apr 16, 2020)

I think you can talk to Isabelle and reset it. Complain to her about their clothing.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 16, 2020)

Petey Piranha said:


> This is so hilarious and I'm so sorry that this is happening. She just looks so silly to me omg. You could try gifting her other cute accessories like glasses instead but I'm not actually sure if she will stop wearing it or any face gear for that matter. They rotate shirts occasionally from a pool that you can add to, but face and head gear is still not talked about very much I guess?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> Also please know that if you gift her cute glasses to make it slightly less awful there's a chance she'll just display them in her house because they animals just do as they please...



They can rotate hats and glasses. They can also randomly remove them. Bud on my island has multiple sets of glasses and hats. Sometimes he wears them, sometimes he doesn't. I will say though that he does seem to have a favorite that he wears the most (some pink-rimmed sporty shades - they're sunglasses) and he seems to wear those more often than have nothing (for purposes of Bud, his pink regular, non-sunglasses count as "nothing" of course).

So Gloria can be given other things, and she will have days she won't wear those visors... but if it's her favorite for whatever reason, she'll wear it a lot.


----------



## Lunica (Apr 17, 2020)

Petey Piranha said:


> This is so hilarious and I'm so sorry that this is happening. She just looks so silly to me omg. You could try gifting her other cute accessories like glasses instead but I'm not actually sure if she will stop wearing it or any face gear for that matter. They rotate shirts occasionally from a pool that you can add to, but face and head gear is still not talked about very much I guess?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> Also please know that if you gift her cute glasses to make it slightly less awful there's a chance she'll just display them in her house because they animals just do as they please...



She looks silly but I'm so sad because I love her eyes and they're covered up... I'll gift her glasses but I might have to gift her accessories or glasses everyday just in hope she prefers them over this awful visor   Lesson learnt, don't get villagers from other people, just suck it up and use NMTs...


DJStarstryker said:


> They can rotate hats and glasses. They can also randomly remove them. Bud on my island has multiple sets of glasses and hats. Sometimes he wears them, sometimes he doesn't. I will say though that he does seem to have a favorite that he wears the most (some pink-rimmed sporty shades - they're sunglasses) and he seems to wear those more often than have nothing (for purposes of Bud, his pink regular, non-sunglasses count as "nothing" of course).
> 
> So Gloria can be given other things, and she will have days she won't wear those visors... but if it's her favorite for whatever reason, she'll wear it a lot.


I'm actually really stressed because it's purple and I'm afraid she likes it because of that... There's not much pretty purple glasses (that aren't sunglasses) I can give to her to replace it. 


waren54321 said:


> I think you can talk to Isabelle and reset it. Complain to her about their clothing.


 That's what I did!!! They just reset her shirt to the Nook Inc!!! HER UGLY VISOR IS STILL THERE


----------



## Prof. Acid (May 6, 2020)

Lunica said:


> I'm crying rn one of my faves (Gloria) moved in but she has this* AWFUL VISOR* which obscures her pretty eyes and to make it worse I think she likes it because it's purple. And it's from her previous island the owner gave it to her!
> When I talked to Isabelle about her, they just changed her clothes back to the default Nook Inc shirt!!
> Is there a way to remove it?? I wanted her to remain in my village forever but now I'm so upset I don't even want to talk to her with the ugly visor... I'm tempted to ask her to move out into the void and then island hop and get her again.
> 
> ...


Hey is there any update on what you did. Did you get her to remove them? I got Drift from someone on Nookazon and he’s wearing the frickin glasses with mustache. It’s so ugly on a frog villager. I talked to Isabelle literally 40 times and it just keep rotating between the nook inc shirt and the default shirt. He wears them so often as wel.


----------



## cheezu (May 6, 2020)

I think if you complain to Isabelle it just resets the custom designs that they might be wearing but I'm not really sure.
In my case, villagers rotate their outfits randomly so she won't be wearing those forever.


----------



## Rosch (May 6, 2020)

I had the same problem with Rolf wearing a suspender outfit from someone else, and every time he has it on, he looks like a schoolgirl because the pants becomes a skirt.

I've gifted him jackets and he still wears it...

Complaining to Isabelle only resets the clothes and phrases YOU give, not someone else's.


----------



## Lunica (May 9, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I had the same problem with Rolf wearing a suspender outfit from someone else, and every time he has it on, he looks like a schoolgirl because the pants becomes a skirt.
> 
> I've gifted him jackets and he still wears it...
> 
> Complaining to Isabelle only resets the clothes and phrases YOU give, not someone else's.



Is this true? So if someone wants to sell their villager and make it original they can just complain to Isabelle before the villager moves out and the clothes will be reset?


----------



## Hay (May 9, 2020)

Lunica said:


> Is this true? So if someone wants to sell their villager and make it original they can just complain to Isabelle before the villager moves out and the clothes will be reset?


I did this to sell a villager and it worked! I had a villager saying "buddy" and he stopped


----------



## Lunica (May 9, 2020)

Hay said:


> I did this to sell a villager and it worked! I had a villager saying "buddy" and he stopped


Hmm I'm not sure if complaining matters for phrases, all the animals I've gotten through trades always have their default phrases even if the person did tell me their animal had a different quote before moving, but often have clothes from previous islands. For example Gloria here had her original "quacker" but the person who gave her to me was concerned because her quote on their island was "zoomie zip"


----------



## Hay (May 9, 2020)

Lunica said:


> Hmm I'm not sure if complaining matters for phrases, all the animals I've gotten through trades always have their default phrases even if the person did tell me their animal had a different quote before moving, but often have clothes from previous islands. For example Gloria here had her original "quacker" but the person who gave her to me was concerned because her quote on their island was "zoomie zip"


Oh I'm sorry I think I misunderstood. I was saying that before I sold an old villager of mine to someone else, I complained to Isabelle and TTed the next day so what I taught them got reset. My apologies on that :c


----------



## Lunica (May 9, 2020)

Hay said:


> Oh I'm sorry I think I misunderstood. I was saying that before I sold an old villager of mine to someone else, I complained to Isabelle and TTed the next day so what I taught them got reset. My apologies on that :c


Ohh okay I understand! It's fine! I don't mine my villagers having silly catchphrases but the clothes really bug me ;0;


----------



## Cadbberry (May 9, 2020)

I've just had to complain to isabelle but I am sure if you give her different glasses she will take them off, or she might wear them randomly. I don't think it will be a forever thing, my villagers wear glasses I didn't give them and they don't come from others.


----------



## Anomalcrozing99 (May 12, 2020)

Lunica said:


> I'm crying rn one of my faves (Gloria) moved in but she has this* AWFUL VISOR* which obscures her pretty eyes and to make it worse I think she likes it because it's purple. And it's from her previous island the owner gave it to her!
> When I talked to Isabelle about her, they just changed her clothes back to the default Nook Inc shirt!!
> Is there a way to remove it?? I wanted her to remain in my village forever but now I'm so upset I don't even want to talk to her with the ugly visor... I'm tempted to ask her to move out into the void and then island hop and get her again.
> 
> ...


Did you end up making her normal again I’m having the same problem with one of my villagers that just moved in


----------



## dino (May 12, 2020)

@Anomalcrozing99 there is no going back to original on a character bought from someone else and invited to your town. they carry with them their clothes, even as their house resets.

so any clothing they had, they will wear. talking to isabelle does NOT remove the clothing from their closet. i had the same situation with euince whom i bought, and she brought a hot dog costume. it was horrible and i eventually let her leave the island bc of it.

THE BEST METHOD to get villagers to rotate out their clothing you dont like, is to give them other clothing in their favorite style and color and they will prefer to wear that instead, but the other clothes will remain in their closet to be potentially worn again. or they may put anything in their house and you have to gift them furniture to rotate THAT back out lol. 

my advice ? always ask if a villager is 'original' ie. nothing has been gifted or changed abt them, or ask what the previous owner has given them, if you care about clothing ! best of luck


----------



## Lunica (May 13, 2020)

Anomalcrozing99 said:


> Did you end up making her normal again I’m having the same problem with one of my villagers that just moved in



I didn't, I let her move out.


----------

